# Invite to Domic Sims!



## RJJ (Dec 9, 2009)

email to Domic Sims!

Domic: It is my understanding that a web site instruction took place yesterday. I was not able to take part because of other commitments. Hopefully, it went well for ICC. I was not able to attend the feed back session in Baltimore either, but I know Paul and Peach did attend to offer feed back on the changes to the old BB.

However, I was able to attend the Fire Side chat along with JP and Gary. It was very interesting. The reason for my email is to invite you to an open discussion on our new BB. A link is provided.

ucp.php?i=pm&mode=view&f=0&p=506

Either Jeff or I will log you in and it is free. Open to all! Once your are on we will create a thread for questions and answers. Now we are a vigorous bunch, but we will hold to our ground rules of total professionalism! You can respond or make a statement as time permits. We all understand and have demanding schedules,so respond when you can.

I believe this would be a good thing since the changes that have taken place at ICC with regard to the old BB. The heart of that research tool has vanished. The new Board from my read of the stats is not good. We have an exciting new site that is growing on a daily bases with a wealth of knowledge and experience in code related issues. The majority of are members use ICC material and are members as well. There is a gap that exist now that if possible should be closed. Hopefully, you will join us for and open discussion.

RJJ/ AKA Richard Jensen

Ps: Gene Boecker said to say hello!


----------



## north star (Dec 9, 2009)

Re: Invite to Domic Sims!

*RJJ,*

*Good morning!   Great idea and offer, however, you / we may want to spell his name correctly.*

*I believe it's ' Dominic ' Sims, ...not Domic !     *


----------



## RJJ (Dec 9, 2009)

Re: Invite to Domic Sims!

oops! :lol: it was early! He will get the message! :mrgreen:


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 9, 2009)

Re: Invite to Domic Sims!

RJJ,

You can bet your blue booties "his people" have already checked out "our people"; and have already logged on and are reading our posts.

Uncle Bob


----------



## RJJ (Dec 9, 2009)

Re: Invite to Domic Sims!

UB: I don't believe he will join us! At the very least, he responded and rather quickly! I will reply as well and see if I can convince him to have an open discussion. Communication is most important and I believe Mr. Sims can perhaps help to bridge this gap.

Richard we will likely have another session after the first of the year. Thanks for your input and we look forward to the continued dialog.

Dom

Dominic Sims, CBO

Chief Operating Officer

International Code Council

500 New Jersey Ave NW

Sixth Floor

Washington, DC 20001

888-422-7233  x5267

dsims@iccsafe.org


----------



## mjesse (Dec 9, 2009)

Re: Invite to Domic Sims!



> Richard we will likely have another session after the first of the year. Thanks for your input and we look forward to the continued dialog.Dom


reading between the lines

Richard we (don't care about you and your silly board) will likely have another session ( to make you believe we care )after the first of the year. Thanks for your input ( go ef yourself ) and we look forward to ( controlling )the continued dialog.

Dom


----------



## Min&Max (Dec 9, 2009)

Re: Invite to Domic Sims!

I see no reason for him to reply. He knows that his horse is no longer in the race and has been left far behind. As for what is archived on the old BB it would be nice to have but not worth any effort to obtain. It seems everything eventually gets rehashed anyway. I am content letting him view our horse from his current position--not the pretty end.


----------



## packsaddle (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: Invite to Domic Sims!

Having been written into federal legislation, the elitists at ICC have officially dumped traditional life safety for the new and hip "green" movement.

They are now just sycophants for Obama and his Kumbaya climate change cronies.

I don't understand why you continue to pander to ICC.

They chose their path, we chose ours.


----------



## RJJ (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: Invite to Domic Sims!

Well said Pack!     I felt it would be good sport! It is obvious they lack any brass! Not even the brass to decline an invitation to discuss! Instead just a display of poor manners and total self serving interest. Most likely needs some one to pen his response, form a simple lack of wit to stand toe to toe. What little respect I had left for ICC has been extinguished and for sure,Iwill not direct my thoughts any further on a bunch of gutter snipes!


----------



## jpranch (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: Invite to Domic Sims!

rjj, They saddled this bronc, lets see if they can ride it!


----------



## CowboyRR (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: Invite to Domic Sims!

Dom is playing at the beach with the rest of the Board on our dime. I, like Pack, don't know why you bother to keep trying to engage ICC execs on this issue. They know you are here and they prefer to shout where only their voice can be heard. If they really bothered to care what you think they wouldn't have shut down the old BB in the manner that they did and they would have already tried to reach out to you. They like this outcome - everthing has gone to plan. Now they can focus on ingratiating themselves deeper into the federal regime without the gnats buzzing around their website talking bad about their leadership.


----------



## north star (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: Invite to Domic Sims!

*Packsaddle said:*



> They are now just sycophants for Obama and his Kumbaya climate change cronies.


*Dang it Pack!    Some of them $3.00 words you're using makes me go to the dik-shun-air-ee to look `em up.* 

*"Sycophants - A self seeking,  servile flatterer;  or fawning parasite."*


----------



## RJJ (Dec 12, 2009)

Re: Invite to Domic Sims!

North Star: That is the 3.00 word for gutter snipe!

Cowboy: I don't disagree! And it is most likely a waste of time. However, I did enjoy sending the invite and it could have produced some good discussion.


----------



## peach (Dec 13, 2009)

Re: Invite to Domic Sims!

I won't be critical of Dominic... I've known him for 20 years (from our Florida days)..   he's a code geek.. just like most of us..  He doesn't have absolute control of anything ICC does..

I couldn't attend the webinar because of other committments..


----------



## jpranch (Dec 13, 2009)

Re: Invite to Domic Sims!

peach, Thanks, I didn't know that.


----------



## Oldman (Dec 14, 2009)

Re: Invite to Domic Sims!



			
				peach said:
			
		

> I won't be critical of Dominic... I've known him for 20 years (from our Florida days)..   he's a code geek.. just like most of us..  He doesn't have absolute control of anything ICC does..I couldn't attend the webinar because of other committments..


That is not the Dominic I know. He was a county planner who became the Executive Director of Planning, Zoning & Building for Palm Beach County. He had no experience working in the field as an inspector and has very limited experience working daily with the building codes. He is nothing more than an politician.


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 14, 2009)

Re: Invite to Domic Sims!

You know what is said of "some" Administrators.......as related to being able to do the job on the streets   

Most of the problems encountered on the streets are those permitted through administration practices of selective enforcement unfortunately


----------



## jpranch (Dec 15, 2009)

Re: Invite to Domic Sims!Would you buy a used car from... Well, You get my meaning...  :lol:   :lol:   :lol:













/monthly_2010_05/Dominic_Sims.jpg.4e97651b2516e87beaf7c1642e1f2858.jpg

/monthly_2010_05/chapter-rpw1.jpg.0c7dbba6f53a190a55eb6ff0a51e4dde.jpg


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 15, 2009)

Re: Invite to Domic Sims!

I'm suprised I didn't run into that guy when I was working in Palm Beach County, but then again I was not as active on the code geek stuff due to riots and flames :cry:


----------



## Oldman (Dec 15, 2009)

Re: Invite to Domic Sims!



			
				FM William Burns said:
			
		

> I'm suprised I didn't run into that guy when I was working in Palm Beach County, but then again I was not as active on the code geek stuff due to riots and flames :cry:


You may have known him by his staff nick name for him, “Teflon Dom”.

Most of the SBCCI staff never could figure out what Bill Tangye saw in him.

BTW: What years did you work in Palm Bch county?

oldman


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 15, 2009)

Re: Invite to Domic Sims!

Oldman,

Grew up there and worked where Station 68 is now (rough town) and worked for now Bat 1 Chief from 1986 to 1994 before moving north


----------

